# Passive to Active Subwoofer convertor for Denon AVR 2312ci



## iKokomo (Jun 3, 2016)

I recently upgraded my AV Receiver to a Denon AVR 2312ci I found at a thrift store for $30! It works very well! The only problem is my old receiver used a passive subwoofer and my new (to me) Denon uses an active port. I was reading that I needed an amplifier to use my passive subwoofer. I found this cheap amplifier on eBay, will this work? 
https://ebay.to/2tPdnZk

Thank you very much!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

If you use a 3.5mm out from the receiver to that amp would you also have to use its left/right channels as well? My guess is yes. Typically the 3.5mm jack reroutes all output signal through it (that's why the speakers stop working when you plug in headphones). If so, that means the AVR is more like a preamp/processor (pre-pro) now. That also means you would have 6 watts to each speaker and 25 watts to the sub, woefully inadequate for both purposes I imagine. You would probably be better off getting a dedicated subwoofer amp and connecting it between the receiver and the passive sub.


----------



## los153 (Nov 5, 2006)

theJman said:


> You would probably be better off getting a dedicated subwoofer amp and connecting it between the receiver and the passive sub.


Yes, like this one.
https://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-apa150-150w-power-amplifier--300-812


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

That would probably work.


----------



## blekenbleu (Jan 4, 2007)

Unless you already got rid of it, why not just run the AVR 2312ci subwoofer output to an input on your old receiver?


----------

